# Maschinenschild



## Ide (13 November 2008)

Was muss alles auf ein Maschinenschild drauf?
Kann man das irgendwo nachlesen? Gibt es da Richtlinien?


----------



## Solaris (13 November 2008)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16046&highlight=typenschild


hier eventuell?


----------

